# [SOLVED] slmodem 2.9.6 freeze kernel 2.6.3-gentoo-r1

## bookstack

After compiling and installing the latest slmodem 2.9.6 

to kernel 2.6.3-gentoo-r1, it works when I connect my ISP

via KPpp, but when I tried to retrieve some data, whatever 

I use: Konquer, Firefox, emerge bala, Kopete, it soon freeze

the whole system.

I've tried the patch as well. Dosen't work for me.

Any suggestions?

ThanksLast edited by bookstack on Tue Apr 06, 2004 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dave_pretty

I've been using slmodem 2.9.4 with the same kernel on my laptop (thinkpad r40), and it works fine unless i unplug the AC power and have it running on battery - then the system hangs.  (from memory it works fine if running on battery until i plug in the AC power). so there is some apm conflict. 

I also remember a similar system hang when i plug in a USB device. 

other than that, it seems to work fine.

I've just grabbed the 2.9.6 version, and will try it soon

----------

## markandrew

i tried 2.9.6 for the first time last night and had no problems once i'd got it all set up, didn't try plugging/unplugging AC though (although I use 2.6.4 / acpi so may not apply to me anyway)

incidentally i didn't bother with the alsa/patch route, just went with the slamr kernel module and it works fine. the slmodemd script under scripts/ in the tarball serves as a usable gentoo init script too, with a couple of minor modifications  :Smile: 

anyone know if the 2.9 series is going to make it into portage? i'm trying to update some thinkpad-specific ebuilds at the moment but i'm an ebuild virgin so they'll prob get done by someone else before i finish them  :Smile: 

mark

----------

## dave_pretty

 *markandrew wrote:*   

> ...although I use 2.6.4 / acpi so may not apply to me anyway...

 

how are you going with using acpi on a thinkpad? I guess it all works fine apart from suspend to RAM? I'm lucky to have both apm and acpi on mine, so I can stay with apm till the acpi issues are ironed out.

----------

## bookstack

Well, I've googled, and search this forum for quite a few days.

I still could not enable the modem in kernel 2.6.3-gentoo-r1.

Today, I tried to 

```
/usr/sbin/slmodemd -n
```

Then, when I launch kppp to dial, it works for a few minutes.

then disconnet without freezing the system.

I am not sure what makes the modem conflict with kernel or sth else.

Could whoever successed installing and using slmodem-2.9.x issue a

detailed instruction or posted your kernel's .config at least?

Great thanks.

----------

## bookstack

BTW, after I connect to my ISP,

I ping any host, and reply from the gateway,

.... Destination unreachable, Bad code: 9

----------

## bookstack

I've emerged wvdial to narrow the problem.

wvdial works fine during initialization and dialing,

when feed my ISP prompt user/passwd, and get ip,

wvdial tried to launch pppd, then Oops.

it seemed that the pppd reference abnormal pointer

when writing ..., then pppd is killed then.

Any suggestions ?

----------

## bookstack

I updated the kernel to 2.6.4.

Same problem ..

 :Sad: 

----------

## bookstack

Well, today, I found the net.ppp0 service is not started

So I  

```

rc-update add net.ppp0 default

```

then use wvdial. It works great.

However, it disconnects several minutes later,

and although I have setup the wvdial to redial,

it does not, and it just "works" 

In Kppp, hang as expected.

----------

## bookstack

NEVER EVER select the 

"Legacy (BSD) PTY support (LEGACY_PTYS)"

in Character Devices.

And remember to add ppp support in "Networking support"  :Smile: 

----------

